
Building our web-app on GitLab-CI - Signez
https://blog.captaintrain.com/12703-building-on-gitlab-ci
======
Snappy
Great summary of GitLab CI's advantages. Nice, easy read. Thanks Pierre!

(Disclaimer: I work at GitLab)

